
Ask HN: Bonjour-like Service Discovery on Android? - varadg
I&#x27;m trying to build a simple proximity based multiplayer game across devices as a fun side project.<p>I found Bonjour for iOS &amp; Avahi for Linux to work without hiccup for transferring data. Android has been a nightmare. I&#x27;m trying to encompass all devices I own (which includes a Gingerbread device) and have tried the following options -<p>1) Android&#x27;s NSD Manager - Works 4.1+, quite slow and pronounced very buggy by most devs. Crashes quite often in my experience.<p>2) Google&#x27;s Nearby Connections API (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.google.com&#x2F;nearby&#x2F;) - Works 4.1+, but communicates only with Android &#x2F; iOS - can&#x27;t get it to communicate with the laptop.<p>3) jmDNS - Works 2.1+, but still buggy and slower than Bonjour speeds. Also, looks like the project has been abandoned so am further worried about bug fixes. This is what I am currently using.<p>Does anyone have suggestions for better mDNS service implementations that can give Bonjour-like performance on Android devices?
======
pux0r3
I would look into AllJoyn. I've been playing with it for an IoT application,
but haven't attempted to build an Android client yet.

[https://allseenalliance.org/framework](https://allseenalliance.org/framework)

